# Fresh New York City aerials from Flash



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

holy shit!


----------



## thc_stoned (Jul 3, 2006)

amazing, best aerials ive seen of nyc


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

nice photos!


----------



## Kraftmeister (Dec 14, 2006)

New York, amazing as always...


----------



## thc_stoned (Jul 3, 2006)

bumping this thread again so more ppl can seee amazing pix


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing aerials


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

New York's an amazing place.


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)

thc_stoned said:


> bumping this thread again so more ppl can seee amazing pix


Yeah, but these pics were taken in 2007. I know there are a bunch of new buildings that were built since then. Do you know where you can find some updated ones.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

greatest city on earth!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll move this to the self taken photo section: Urban Showcase


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow incredible!

They look small because you're not taking into account all of the millions of streets and skyscrapers... they look tiny from so high up


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Stunning, awesome!!! :applause:  :eek2:


----------



## LAsam (Mar 12, 2007)

Words can't describe how amazing these photos are. Bravo.


----------



## cpm_seattle (Jul 25, 2007)

Excellent series!

How hard it is to get ATC clearance for this type of operation? Do they just let you squawk 1200, watch for other traffic, and fly around at your leisure... or do you dial in a specific transponder code and get flight following services? Eve if you are ID'd, how often do you need to check-in with the EWR, LGA or JFK towers?

JF


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

unbelievable


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I made a video with a lot of aerial shots of NYC, day time and night time. I used to live in NYC, it came from the heart. Please check it out, sub, drop a like, comment....hope you enjoy the video! I love NY


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice video about NYC


----------



## 519992 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------

